# T3 and Clen Catabolic?



## malfeasance (Jun 12, 2014)

I am taking T3 and Clen.  Currently, I have worked up to 120 mcg of T3 and 100 mcg of Clen.   In a few days I will have been on the clen for two weeks, so I will drop it for two weeks. No bad sides so far.  A little tiny jitteriness and hot and sweaty all the time.  Raised heart rate.

A competitive bodybuilder friend of mine, who is cutting for a contest, told me when I was at 75 mcg of T3 and no clen, "that much T3 is catabolic."  

I am losing weight.

I am getting stronger.

I am also on test, tren, and deca (for joints).

Is the fact that I am getting stronger enough argument to refute the claim that the T3 and clen are catabolic in my case, or am I deluding myself?


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 12, 2014)

T3 is absolutely catabolic but steroids can significantly offset that.

Clen is not catabolic at all. 

I personally think 50-75 mcgs T3 daily is plenty.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Jun 12, 2014)

Heavy, what do you think is more beneficial, clen or T-3?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 12, 2014)

25 mcgs is plenty imo. I read that gh cancels out the use of t3 when ran together as well


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 13, 2014)

Darkhrse99 said:


> Heavy, what do you think is more beneficial, clen or T-3?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Clen has been shown to be anabolic in humans as well as able to speed fat burning so its a pretty good compound for our goals. T3 is also useful for fat burning and can speed up your metabolism so both have their uses.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jun 13, 2014)

T3 without anabolics can start your body munching on its own muscle without proper precautions like glutamine.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 13, 2014)

spinyvegeta said:


> 25 mcgs is plenty imo. I read that gh cancels out the use of t3 when ran together as well


In vitro, animal, and human studies have all demonstrated that t3 administration increases growth hormone production.


----------



## malfeasance (Jun 16, 2014)

heavyiron said:


> T3 is absolutely catabolic but steroids can significantly offset that.
> 
> Clen is not catabolic at all.
> 
> I personally think 50-75 mcgs T3 daily is plenty.


I am on the two week break from Clen, and I am backing off the T3 to 75 mcg for a few days to see how it goes.  Adding in more frequent morning cardio, though.  Have to keep leaning up . . .


----------



## malfeasance (Jun 17, 2014)

malfeasance said:


> Adding in more frequent morning cardio, though.


Or NOT.  Accidentally overslept this morning.


----------

